# Check this yote out. My brother in laws catch..



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

my brother in laws catch he is all pumped up. he said he walk in and all around he heard other yotes howling.iam going to do a set sat mornin.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's a big one with a nice coat.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

He's gonna look real nice on the wall.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...did you see the tread on the competition hunt in Pa this month ?


----------



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

no i didnt see about the competition.what is it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Dog Congrad your Bro_______SB*


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

nice big dog there. when go do your set remember the advice that was posted on other threads , be versitile and have fun.


----------



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

iam ready clothes are washed in scent free stuff in a bag. gun ready shooting sticks came in mail today ..I can hardly wait..


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

landen said:


> no i didnt see about the competition.what is it.


Here is the post...I am not sure how to refer to it by clicking ...but look in the discussion forums

PA Statewide Coyote Hunt - $5000 Guarenteed - FoxPro Giveaways

That could have been a $ 5000 dollor dog


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey nice lookin yote, Hey OaC there's a tourny this weekend in Levelland TX also, gonna be fun there me, my brother an maybe Chris tryin to get in it. Big cat,Big yote,most points win, last year paid $1500.00 for 1st might be bigger this year, got my new camera so there will be pic's this time ( only if Chris shows me how to work it







)


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Hey nice lookin yote, Hey OaC there's a tourny this weekend in Levelland TX also, gonna be fun there me, my brother an maybe Chris tryin to get in it. Big cat,Big yote,most points win, last year paid $1500.00 for 1st might be bigger this year, got my new camera so there will be pic's this time ( only if Chris shows me how to work it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm there brother! I'm driving 6+ hours to come hang with you loons, you can bet your arse there will be pictures!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well you shooters live just a little to far for this ol boy for a dog shoot. But I sure would like to !!! I will be heading up to my trapping grounds to set beaver traps with my daughter and son. Last week got cut shore due to truck problems. Nothing like yours though Chris.

Good luck !! knock em silly


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I'm there brother! I'm driving 6+ hours to come hang with you loons, you can bet your arse there will be pictures!


 Good Luck Guys- make sure you take lots of black powder for the flash pan HA!!


----------

